# PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!



## Maikl88 (13. Juli 2011)

*PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

Hi Leute
hab seid kurzem einen Thermalright Silver Arrow und bin auch bestens zufrieden mit der Leistung!
hab mit FurMark mal meine Grafikkarte getestet und bin nach 2min auf 65°C gewesen und habs dann mal ausgemacht... würde mir nun gerne einen neuen Grafikkarten Lüfter zulegen und da ich mit Thermalright zufrieden bin hatte ich mich eigentlich auf den Thermalright Shaman festgelegt aber nun kommt meine eigentliche frage/problem...!

durch den silver arrow habe ich meine 2 vorhandenen PWM lüfter belegt bräuchte aber für den Shaman noch einen 3 PWM anschluss da es der gleiche Kühler ist wie beim Silver Arrow! gibt es irgendwie adapter das ich aus 1 PWM 2 anschlüsse bekomme mit dem gleichen effekt oder irgendwas in der Art das es mir möglich wäre einen zusätzlichen PWM anschluss anzuschließen der Lüfter muss sich auch nicht unbedingt selbst regeln er darf auch ruhig dauerhaft auf vollen Touren laufen.

mfg maikl!


----------



## Jackey555 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

Guckst du hier. Das dürfte deine Problem lösen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...wie-anschliessen-bitte-dringend-um-hilfe.html


----------



## butzler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

Es gibt bei Aquatuning einen PWM Graka-Adapter, damit kannste den Lüfter direkt an die Graka anschliessen, habe ich mit meinem Deepcool und SlipStream PWM Luffi auch gemacht. Wird jetzt mit PWM Signalgesteuert und per Afterburner geregelt. Absolut spitze.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122

mad


----------



## Maikl88 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

Ich würde mir ja immernoch gerne den Thermalright Shaman als Graka Kühler bestellen allerdings sind die oben genannten Adapter erst mitte des monats erhältlich was haltet ihr von diesen beiden adaptern die wandeln doch meinen PWM anschluss um so das ich es direkt am netzteil oder mit nem 3pin aufm mainboard anschließen kann oder gibts dabei irgendwelche bedenken?

Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 4Pin PWM 30cm - Sch | eBay

Phobya Adapter 4Pin PWM (Buchse) auf 3Pin (Stecker) 30c | eBay


----------



## Furion (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

das würde funktionieren, ja
allerdings wäre die elegantere lösung ein y-kabel für 4pin pwm anschlüsse
da gabs mal einen von xilence, der im moment auch vor mir liegt, allerdings find ich nur noch den hier:
Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin auf 2x 4Pin PWM & 1x 3Pin 30cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
der wäre genauso lang wie die von dir ausgesuchten adapter, allerdings bleibt dir die pwm-steuerung für beide lüfter auf dem cpu-kühler


----------



## Maikl88 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

ja bleibt mir die Steuerung für beide Cpu kühler nicht sowieso erhalten? werde ja von der Grafikkarte nicht ans Mainboard anschließen dort wierd ja alles so bleiben kommt halt nur der pwm anschluss vom lüfter dran und wird dann direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen...


----------



## Furion (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

dann schon.. aber willst du den lüfter von der graka wirklich immer mit 12V laufen lassen?


----------



## Maikl88 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

solange ich dadurch keinen nachteil habe ist mir das egal... ich bin die meiste zeit am Spielen von daher darf er ruhig auf 12V laufen auf stromverbrauch oder lautstärke achte ich da weniger ich bin eh der meinung das die Thermalright Lüfter schon SilentLüfter sind oder habe ich noch irgendwelche anderen nachteile außer stromverbrauch und villt lautstärke durch dauerhaft volle power...?!


----------



## mars321 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

Du weißt aber das 65 Grad für eine Graffikarte nix ist ?


----------



## Maikl88 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

ja selbstverständlich aber die hab ich nach 2min erreicht da ist noch lange kein ende mit der temperatur und bekanntlich sind die std lüfter der grafikkarten nicht grade die besten und ich bin selten mit was schlechterem zufrieden zustellen  allein optisch find ich den shaman schon cooler...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

Ich stell mir grad die Frage ob die KOmbination aus Akasa Lüfteradapter 4-Pin/4-Pin Molex | digitalo und Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122 läuft und dann auch steuerbar ist. Ich hab ne 4850 mit Accelero S1, da würde sich sowas anbieten.


----------



## Furion (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

spricht meiner meinung nach nichts dagegen. bin mir aber sicher, dass es kleinere adapter gibt als den von akasa, wenn du nur von 4pin molex auf 4pin pwm kommen willst


----------



## 3mbryoyo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

der Gedanke dabei war 2 120er pwm über die Adapter an den pwm der Graka anzuschliessen und das dann über die Graka zu steuern


----------



## Furion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

na dann brauchste aber was anderes... zumindest mal ein pwm y-kabel
es gibt welche, die sagen, man könne das steckergehäuse auf der grafikkarte abziehen und dann einfach nen normalen pwm-stecker drauf"stülpen"
wenn dir die lösung nicht zusagt, brauchst zusätzlich zum y-kabel noch den gelid vga pwm adapter, der erst ende august lieferbar ist


----------



## Keygen (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

ich hab mal den lüfter meiner karte auf 100% einstellen lassen und dann über RTC eingestellt dass es um 6 uhr angeht und es hat mich rechtzeitig zu schule geweckt.... das hab ich ausprobiert damit ich es sagen kann^^

Grafikkartenlüfter würde ich schön mal die finger von lasssen, die machen ihren job so leise wie möglich, auch ohne dass man es am PWM anschluss dranbaut


----------



## 3mbryoyo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

@Furion
Ich hab oben genannte Kabel von Akasa als ein soches oder ähnliches aufgefasst... wie auch immer, welche Kabel ich benötige weis ich aber die Frage ist ob das dann auch funktioniert

@Keygen
ich versteh dich nich, momentan macht der Lüfter seinen Job nihct so leise wie möglich udn ich muss den manuel übers Mobo steuern...


----------



## Furion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

@Keygen: wtf?
@3mbryoyo: das akasa könnte funktionieren, beschert dir aber sicherlich kabelsalat 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 2x 4Pin PWM Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM Verteiler auf 2x 4Pin PWM 81063


----------



## 3mbryoyo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

letztendlich ist egal welches Y-Kabel ich nehme ... es geht mir darum ob das ganze überhaupt läuft und ob ich das dann noch über die Graka steuern kann 
vllt sollte ich erstmal so probieren ob die Graka den pwm lüfter überhaupt steuern kann und dann weiter sehen


----------



## Furion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

ja logisch, das ist egal...
dein jetziger gpu-kühler müsste da auch schon angeschlossen sein und steuerbar sein
also spricht nichts gegen einen austausch

oder versteh ich hier jetzt irgendwas falsch?


----------



## 3mbryoyo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

momentan hab ich einen Accelero S1 mit 120mm PWm gehäuselüfter drauf. Der lüfter wird momentan über PWM Gehäuselüfteranschluss am Mobo gesteuert... sprich ich kann die Drehzahl nicht abhängig von der GPU Temp steuern. Deswegen der Firlefanz


----------



## Furion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

doch klar kannst du
mit speedfan


----------



## 3mbryoyo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

ne kann ich nich weil speedfan die gpu temp nich erkennt oder ausliest


----------



## Furion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

schlecht 
aber rein in der theorie ist ne software-lösung möglich


----------



## 3mbryoyo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

äh ja schon aber mir wärs lieber wenn ich das wie vorher automatisch hätte ... also am PWM der Graka


----------



## Keygen (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> @Furion
> Ich hab oben genannte Kabel von Akasa als ein soches oder ähnliches aufgefasst... wie auch immer, welche Kabel ich benötige weis ich aber die Frage ist ob das dann auch funktioniert
> 
> @Keygen
> ich versteh dich nich, momentan macht der Lüfter seinen Job nihct so leise wie möglich udn ich muss den manuel übers Mobo steuern...


 
aber wenn du leiser machst ist die karte in gefahr zu überhitzen, wenn du lauter machst, wird sie unnötig laut... glaub mir, leiser würde ich auch manchmal gerne machen, aber es ist und bleibt gefährlich, ich will einfach nicht dass du deine karte kochst. kauf dir lieber einen neuen kühlaufsatz.... weil wenn du aufm motherboard PWM deine Grafikkartenlüfter draufbaust wird sie nur nach der temperatur von deinem CPU gesteuert, egal wie warm deine Grafikkarte ist


----------



## 3mbryoyo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

@Keygen
genau darum geht es doch ... ich habe bereits einen neuen Kühler auf meiner Grafikkarte. Im Schnitt sind die Teemperaturen 30°C geringer als vorher. Der "Nachteil" der Aktion ist das ich den auf dem neuen Kühler verbauten 120mm PWm Lüfter nicht an den PWM Anschluss an der Graka anschliessen kann. Deswegen ist der Lüfter am Mobo PWM angeschlossen. Und mir ist klar, wie auch schon gesagt, das ich den so nich mit der GPU Temp steuern kann. Und die neue KOnfiguration ist allemal besser auch wenn ich mir noch was für die viele warme luft im Gehäuse überlegen muss. Mit dem alten Kühler hab ich die Karte in schlechten Zeiten beim Zocken auf 115°C getrieben... die kann wohl was ab ....


----------



## Keygen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

dann tuts mir leid, dass war einfach meine faulheit >.<

nimm den kühler von deiner grafikkarte, also den alten, her und versuch den anschluss umzulöten, schrauben, schliessen.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

hm dann lieber n adapter


----------



## Keygen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PWM Adapter? Neuer Grafikkarten Lüfter!? Shaman!*

beste idee


----------

